# Bassett Lowke Live Steam



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm searching for operating instructions and parts for an old, supposedly 1920's era Bassett Lowke "O" gauge "Crab" mogul. As for parts, I am in particular need of a replacement safety valve. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Will Lindley [_thumper_]


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

For replacement Bassett Lowke parts, try Chris Ford at Toy Train Spares in the UK: www.toytrainspares.co.uk He usually has replacement safety valves in stock or can make you one in short order. Decent chap to deal with too.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Whinemeal, you might like to have a look at this - http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco102.html 

And if you get stuck with trying to get hold of the bits, I live in the UK and can talk to Chris Ford dreckly...... 

Besp 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

